# Best Place to get Mysis Shrimp



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

What's the best place to buy frozen Mysis shrimp? Presume quality is the same among brands. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally think the Piscene Energetics are the best....they are big and IMO more nutritious then then the Hikari.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> I personally think the Piscene Energetics are the best....they are big and IMO more nutritious then then the Hikari.


+1 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> MadgicBug said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the Piscene Energetics are the best....they are big and IMO more nutritious then then the Hikari.
> ...


+2!!! It is probably the best mysis we've tried so far!!
Also another option is Raw Wild shrimp from TNT.. all of our fish love it as well


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> I personally think the Piscene Energetics are the best....they are big and IMO more nutritious then then the Hikari.


Piscene are the best on the market. Most public aquariums use their product. We use it daily in store. *THE BEST!*


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he's asking where to buy it rather than which one to buy.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info people. The one I am using right now is Piscene Energetics and I am happy with it. Since I am new to this kind of frozen food, I was wondering where you would get it for cheapest. I also heard there was a company that harvested them from Lake Okanagan and that they are in North Vancouver or something. It would be cool if you could get live mysis and breed them.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes there is a new company also offering Mysis. The biggest issue with Mysis shrimp is the oils in the food. This food should always be rinsed in freshwater to eliminate as much of the oils as possible. Otherwise it is one of the best foods to feed the majority of aquarium fish.


----------



## bryant (Apr 21, 2010)

*If you are looking for quality in bulk*

Best place to buy quality in bulk would be J&L Aquatic with their $40 for 40oz pack of Piscene Energetics. I am using Aquatic Treasures Mysis Shrimp right now. Got them for $11.99 for 8oz pack. The quality is really lacking I am finding. Lots of oil and small bits of mysis shrimp that get flush down the drain. How does this compare to Hikari? Has anyone tried and compare both brand?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I get my PE Mysis at J&L. PE is bar none the best mysis out there - big, fat and juicy with very high protein content. So big and juicy in fact that small fish like tetras may have trouble eating eat without pre-mashing on your part. 

PE is also a BC product to boot.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I get my mysis from J&L too. They're now available in convenient cubes instead of just flats.

I think Hikari uses a different species of mysis. Here's a very good thread on mysis:

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=21710


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

PE mysis was what I used to get my pbass off of live food. Worked like a charm. In fact they prefer it to prawn or tilapia whenever I drop it in for my other fish!


----------

